# Youngtime-Rolle DAM CTE135 (Kapselrolle)



## Hecht100+ (12. Juli 2020)

Durch unseren lieben Kollegen @Bilch und seine gesuchte DAM-Princess-Rute  wurde ich auf diese Rolle aufmerksam, die dann in der kleinen Bucht im Nachbarort verkauft wurde. Nachdem ich sie auch noch etwas herunter handeln konnte, stelle ich sie euch vor.





DAM CTE135 Kapselrolle
Links- und Rechtshandbetrieb
Schnurfassung: 0,25 mm/205 Meter - 0,30 mm/140 Metere - 0,35 mm/100 Meter
Übersetzung 1 : 4,2
Baujahr 2006
Bremseinstellung unter der Rolle mit Drehknopf
Rücklaufsperre Ein und Ausschaltbar
Gehäuse Kunststoff
Spule Kunststoff mit Chinille-Ummantelung
Fangglocke Metall ( könnte verchromt sein)
Fangglockenummantelung Aluminium


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Fangglocke und Ummantelung



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rollenfuß mit Haltering



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rollenkörper

Was einem auffällt, für den Umbau von Rechtshand auf Linkshand wird nicht die Kurbel umgebaut, sondern die Rolle läßt sich im in der ringförmigen Rollenfußhalterung drehen. 
Auf den nächsten drei Bilder kann man das drehen der Rolle im Ring sehen.






Dazu wird ein kleiner roter Knopf gedrückt und man dreht die Rolle um 180 Grad (oder auch mehr, es ist kein Anschlag vorhanden)  und läßt sie auf der anderen Seite wieder einrasten. 



Die Fangglocke läßt sich durch Druck auf die Kunststoffkappe mit gleichzeitigem Umfassen einfach von der Spulenachse ziehen. Dieses ist wie bei fast allen Kapselrollen nur mit eingefahrenen Fangstiften möglich. 


Was noch bemerkenswert ist ist die Rücklaufsperre, diese schaltet sich automatisch , je nach Links oder Rechtshandbetrieb, in die passende Richtung um. Dabei drücken zwei unterschiedlich angeordnete Nocken im Haltering auf je einen der beiden Stifte der RLS und verändern so wohl die Richtung.



Die beiden silbernen Stifte für das umschalten der RLS

Der Spulenhub beträgt ca. 1 cm.

Vom Drehen der Spule bei verschiedenen Bremseinstellungen würde ich sagen, die Bremse ist für eine Kapselrolle gut, für eine Angelrolle ist man besseres gewöhnt. Vielleicht muß sie aber auch nur mal gereinigt oder gewartet werden.


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2020)

Mit letzterem Satz triffst du voll ins Schwarze. Die Bremse ist, gut gepflegt, durchaus sehr fein und vor allem noch feiner einstellbar. 

Ich habe noch eine aus den Anfängen dieser Serie. Die zweite habe ich mir von einem Jungfischer abquengeln lassen. Und ich bin nach wie vor von dieser Rolle sehr überzeugt. Ich fische sie sehr gerne an der 7 m Bolo, wo das relativ hohe Gewicht keine echte Rollex spielt. Grad bei Methoden, wie dem "Stellwurm" mag ich sie sehr und Kapselrollen werden leider von den meisten abgetan. Das wird diesem Rollentyp nicht gerecht!

Besonders beim treibenden Posenfischen, womöglich noch aus dem Unterholz heraus, spielt die Fangmaschine ihre einhändigen Stärken voll aus und ist dabei um keinen Deut schlechter, als die vermeintlich "besseren Stationärrollen". Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, bedingt durch die etwas andere Aufwickeltechnik, dass es selbst bei lockerer Schnurspannung zu keinen Perücken kommt. Und die Schnur ist durch die Glocke immer schön geschützt - fängt dadurch viel weniger Sachen ein, die nun wirklich auf keine Rollenspule mit drauf gehören.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Juli 2020)

CTE oder CFM...beides "fast" (Fangglockendeckel aus andrem Material) die gleiche Rolle, die eine silber die andre schwarz.

Bremse ist ok, aber Getriebe ist billig und die Rolle gegenüber andren Kapselrollen derbe klobig....muß man schon mögen das Dingen.


----------



## eiszeit (27. Juli 2020)

Ich hab die CFA gleich am Anfang (1987) wie sie herauskam auf Aal gefischt, war ne einwandfrei Sache.
Ein paar technischen Daten (CFA):

Kosten: 189,00 DM (1987)
Gewicht 300g
Schnurfassung 140m/0,30mm
Übersetzung 1:4,2
Graphitgehäuse
Gehäusekappe Polycarbomat mit großem Abwurftrichter
Wurfvorgang mit einer Hand (es gab auch die CFS für den Spinnfischer)
*zwei* drehbare Schnurfangstifte
Hubsystem für die Schnurwicklung
kugelgelagert
Umbaubar von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetrieb
usw..
Es gab sie als CFS Spinn, CFA Allround und zwei Matchversionen in 1:5,25 und 1:4,2


----------

